# Linoleum cleaner



## MidwestGal (Nov 5, 2010)

What do you use/have you used to clean a linoleum kitchen floor?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Swiffer mop between scrubbings


----------



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

If you mean the really grungy stuff that gets into the little dents and grooves in it that a normal mopping won't get out - scrubbing bubbles bathroom foam. It removes old wax, dirt, heel marks, etc. You have to spray, let sit, and then scrub a little - but it will make the floor look like new.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Interesting. I always went with a scrub brush and ammonia.. Gonna have to try the bubbles..


----------



## StaceyS (Nov 19, 2003)

I love my scrubbing bubbles, another great use for them! lol


----------

